

YouTube adds cloud video editing - abraham
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2010/06/edit-video-in-cloud-with-youtube-video.html

======
billpg
They tried this back in 2007.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1438391>
[http://techcrunch.com/2007/06/16/youtube-remixer-edit-
videos...](http://techcrunch.com/2007/06/16/youtube-remixer-edit-videos-
online-at-youtube/)

------
Jun8
I think having users actually edit millions of files is unlikely, even for
YouTube. Probably they are just storing markers. It says you can only trim the
beginning and the end of the video.

~~~
tehwayne
sounds to me more like the editing of current partial clips or future partial
clips online (mobile uploads sounds like the perfect target)

more like video editing for the average joe, rather than a full out way to
post-process your files, and small short shots like what you would typically
see on FB would be perfect for this

I wonder what the actual stats are for the number of clips people have on
youtube that are these types of small clips for friends, family, and fun?
because, yea, for the top seen videos this would be not so useful as those are
mostly post-processed (but I guess quick editing would be nice, like
annotations being very simple and heavily used despite post-processing
options)

also wonder if you could clip together multiple clips to get beyond the 10
min. time limit... but the system probably already accounts for that...

another last thought, I wonder what cool things people could possibly do with
this for fun. youtube is known for innovative content, so it might be
interesting. also, what about the possibility of different people uploading to
youtube to form a single combined clip w/ different shots w/o the need to send
it all to one computer for editing?

